# retrieve data from our local SQL Server using a WEB based application on the WEB



## madhabi (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,

Can anybody please let us know the process where an application on the WEB needs to access our local SQL Server using static ip or dynamic DNS ips.

Regards
Madhabi


----------

